# possible electrical problem



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

That has happened to me twice now. When sitting still, clutch engaged and in gear ready to go I noticed the radio get louder and then the speedo did a full sweep. It hasn't happened for awhile so I can't recreate the problem to show the dealer, but I will mention it when I do go in.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Had that problem on my Harley. I changed out the VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) and the problem went away.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

sounds like an intermittent short to voltage somewhere.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

well the cruze is going in tuesday for some touch up paint on the fender, ill mention the problem with the speedometer to service. hopefully it is something as simple as a speed sensor


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, there's a tech bulletin about "mis-positioned" ABS / VSS cable possibly becoming chaffed and worn on the front wheel. Ask your dealership if they're aware of it.


----------



## TR-6060 (Mar 17, 2011)

Same thing has happened to me twice on my ECO 6MT (~1200 miles on it now). The first time I caught it out of the corner of my eye. A couple of days ago I actually saw the speedometer sweep quickly to ~50MPH and back as I coasted up to a light at <1MPH. I did not notice any other changes (e.g. stereo volume) when this happened. I would agree that it is most likely an intermittant VSS problem. Looks like its may only be affecting the 6MTs based on the responses thus far.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I was sitting at a light last night and my spedo and DIC shot up to 115mph for a few seconds. I also have a 6MT. I am going to ask about this when I take my car in for the recall.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the same issue. Also, speedo would stop working along with intermittent CEL and Trac warning. It also affected the power assisted sterring, (boosted for slow speed while on the parkway, DANGEROUS!!!!!) CEL was for a wheel speed sensor, but it turned out to be a faulty vehicle speed sensor took 3 trips and 9 days at the dealer to figure out. I flipped the third visit, and they finally solved the issue. I also provided a video to the service staff because they had difficulty repeating the issue.

I have 6mt eco btw. Hope this helps.


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

yeppp happened to me the second day i owned my car and the day after that. only twice though


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Has happened to me on my ECO 6MT as well... The entire cluster jumped to max values as if the instrument cluster module came out of reset... Wasn't just the MPH for me...


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

nah... all ya'lls just crazy


----------



## t240 (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone have the actual TSB number for this issue? I took the car into the dealer and they could not get any codes or find anything about this so they think I am crazy.

Any help I can get on this would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Had this once as well with my M6 Eco


----------



## natethecrate (Mar 20, 2013)

I have had this happen in my 2012 Cruze with Manual Trans. After reading the posts here, I had it checked out at the dealership. They found a service bulletin for this exact issue and applied a software patch to correct it.


----------

